# Beautiful To Look At



## OldSkipTooth (May 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-MAURY-...630135?hash=item43edfd9e37:g:84AAAOSw8d9U1xDW


----------



## tryder (May 6, 2016)

Awesome.  Thank You.


----------



## fattyre (May 6, 2016)

I wonder what the little loop on the drive side chain stay is for?  I see that the ad says chain rest but I don't get it.

Also love the detail where the rack attaches to the fender so you don't need two rear struts.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 6, 2016)

fattyre said:


> I wonder what the little loop on the drive side chain stay is for?  I see that the ad says chain rest but I don't get it.
> 
> Also love the detail where the rack attaches to the fender so you don't need two rear struts.




Usually those loops are used to hold extra spokes. The hook hooks onto the loop and there would be provisions for the nipple end down the tube.


----------



## Iverider (May 6, 2016)

I think the position of it is more that of an anti chain suck device. 

This is what the majority of spoke holders I've seen look like. They require most of the length of the stay where the loop is located in the middle.


----------

